# American Bully Photos



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Think this was tried before but there was some confusion..... So lets try it again! You have AmBullies, post em up!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

this is *PikeY* (pike) as my daughters say. razors edge american bully (most all of you know that, especially bully boy joe..... sorry i posted i,,,,,, know im arrogant   ROFLMAO) hes now almost 18 months  they grow so fast! And im also going to include chump. He's technically half my dog, i gave to a friend, but hes a great dog and pikes best friend so i'll include him too  ---shane 
















































chump.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

here is my boy Bentley


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I got a female that looks just like your boy bently. just a little smaller she has the same color patern and all. does he have white socks in the front and tips in the back?


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice dogs vdub and 1503..i would post but forgot have without doin the whole photobucket number ...but yall have some beautiful dogs!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> here is my boy Bentley


Henry,

you have the nicest dogs, one day I wanna buy a dog from you that is my goal. I love what you have done with your operation.:clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> this is *PikeY* (pike) as my daughters say. razors edge american bully (most all of you know that, especially bully boy joe..... sorry i posted i,,,,,, know im arrogant   ROFLMAO) hes now almost 18 months  they grow so fast! And im also going to include chump. He's technically half my dog, i gave to a friend, but hes a great dog and pikes best friend so i'll include him too  ---shane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dogs, by the way does Pikey have any Throwing Knuckles in his ped? My dog ressembles yours a lot but mine is only a puppy. Do you have mind posting some picks of Pikey when he was around 3-4 months hold I would like to compare!:roll:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He's Razor's Edge, so most likely does have Throwin Knuckles in there... I'm pretty sure that was a foundation.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am dying to see pics.. of it when it was a pup


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

your wish is my command. throwin knuckles is in his ped like 7 times. heres a ped ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE also, heres some pix @ around 2-4 months or so. 
pike with ears awwwww
















pike and chump....pikes prolly 4-5 months here.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I too shall play!!!

HERES MAILEEE!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love that first pic of maile

and i love pike's crop
i just love pike. he's one of my faves 

and all the other bullies, a'course! 
perhaps ill post some pics of rudi laaaata. i gotta go buy sum hair dye


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I tell you, Maile is a shemale! Man she's a gorgeous bitch, I want me one jus like her.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Nice dogs being posted..... here is the littermate to Bentley
.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> here is my boy Bentley


heres my girl miss demeaner



















I think they look simular


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> your wish is my command. throwin knuckles is in his ped like 7 times. heres a ped ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE also, heres some pix @ around 2-4 months or so.
> pike with ears awwwww
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, I can see a little of the resemblance to my bernie what did he weight at 3 months do you remember?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

aint got a clue bro. Hes not a huge dog....right now i'd guesstimate 56-59 lbs at 18 months. Pikes just a healthy happy dog


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

this is moose 7 months old


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi 8 months old!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

finally rudi. i didnt think u were ever gunna get around to posting sum pix megan. aww shes growin up. shell be huge b4 u know it, still thinking shes a lap dog. lol. WHERE ARE THE BULLIES, i know theres more bullies than this on this site, cuz i know most of u. POST.  Also, moose looks great too. somebody painted his nose though  ----shane


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> finally rudi. i didnt think u were ever gunna get around to posting sum pix megan. aww shes growin up. shell be huge b4 u know it, still thinking shes a lap dog. lol. WHERE ARE THE BULLIES, i know theres more bullies than this on this site, cuz i know most of u. POST.  Also, moose looks great too. somebody painted his nose though  ----shane


:rofl:  thanks shane


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

here is Raybeez









this is Shiva










them playing




























break time










waiting for the kids to get off the bus


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

beautiful bully and bully pup. nice.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

My Big Blue is a bully boy.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Chain?!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

SEO said:


> My Big Blue is a bully boy.


Love him!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Chain?!


He doesnt wear it anymore.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> My Big Blue is a bully boy.


thats a good looking dog (but watch out putting a chain on your dog people on here will give you crap for it ) oh wait you are a V.I.P so you are good.... hahahah


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I know, but by the way he looks I don't think they can say he is being misstreated. v ,ilJ N^I&Uuyhmg `Z, LOL, that was my 7 month old typing on the keyboard.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Raybeez said:


> here is Raybeez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking dog. Cool name too.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

i think that it is funny that people think a chain that weighs maybe a pound an a half two pounds tops is bad but a Weighted Collars from stillwater is A OK .. that weighs 3.5 to 5.5 lbs


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

was thinkin the same thing.....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

raybeez is ADORABLE! i love him. but i am also partial to the color *snuggles rudi*


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> raybeez is ADORABLE! i love him. but i am also partial to the color *snuggles rudi*


thank you .. when we picked him out i did not think the fawn was going to come out that much


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's an Am Bully some people have been waiting to see....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lookin great shana.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im in love with a Felony!!! They look SOOOOOOOOOO good. And she is looking mighty fine Shana. <3333333


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks you guys, I told ya'll I'd have some pictures up this week lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol. And I know I have been counting down the days. Lol. For Pig and Crees...and then Felonies. She does look great though.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


>


that's a gorgeous girl and a really nice crop, she has throwing knuckles in her ped right'?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah she's got some throwin knuckles in her


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Slim


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Raybeez said:


> i think that it is funny that people think a chain that weighs maybe a pound an a half two pounds tops is bad but a Weighted Collars from stillwater is A OK .. that weighs 3.5 to 5.5 lbs


A chain around the neck is fine if left the same amount of time as a weighted collar. Its when people put chains on their dogs necks and leave them there that causes damage to the dog (embedding, rubbing, neck strain ect..). Weighted collars are not worn constantly.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

My bully
Miss Demeaner
she kinda looks like the chester cheater from the cheato comercials


----------

